# Webspaceumzug -> Links funktionieren teilweise nichtmehr?



## fx001 (1. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin von Strato nach 1und1 umgezogen. Früher gabe es einen Webmaster, der aber nicht mehr erreichbar ist.
Die Seite an sich funktioniert auch auf dem 1und1 Webspace alle Links sind erreichabr, außer bei den Bildern, da sind in den Ordnern Umlaute benutzt wurden. Da die Seite auf Strato lief und keine .htaccess dabei war, meine Frage wie behandelt Strato Umlaute und wie kann ich die Seite gängig machen.

Beispiel:
Ein Bild liegt im Pfad:
schmiedeknecht.de/Portfolio/Gebäude/images/2000-golfclub-bochum.jpg
der Browser kanns nicht anzeigen weil er folgenden Pfad möchte:
schmiedeknecht.de/Portfolio/Geb%E4ude/images/2000-golfclub-bochum.jpg
Ich habe schon versucht Gebäude/ in Geb%E4ude/ zu ändern was aber leider nichts brachte.

Hat Jemand eine unkomplizierte Idee?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## _Alex_ (4. April 2011)

Hallo

Entferne alle Umlaute (ä -> ae, ü -> ue etc.) in den Ordnern und auch den Links. Alles kleinschreiben und, wenn nötig, mit underline trennen (z.B. 2000_golfclub_bochum.jpg).

Gruss


----------



## fx001 (15. April 2011)

Das wäre die aufwändige Variante die ich mir gerne ersparen wollte. Bin wie gesagt nicht der Schöpfer der ganzen .htm Dokumente (sind sehr viele, über 200).

Ich hatte bei Strato den Webspaceinhalt auf meinen Rechner kopiert und diesen dann bei 1un1 wieder hochgeladen.

Irgendwie scheint das bei Strato mit den Umlaten geklappt zu haben. Es war keine .htaccess bei Starto dabei

Hat noch jemand eien Ide z.B. einen rewrite in einer htaccess für Umlaute, der die Seite wieder ans laufen bringt?


----------



## Maniac (15. April 2011)

Könnte auch sein das beim Speichern der Dateien auf deinem Lokalen System der Zeichensatz anderes gewählt wurde.
Beim hochladen der Dateien auf den neuen Space hat sich der Zeichensatz mit dem die Datei gespeichert wurde dann geändert, somit werden Umlaute falsch angezeigt.
Davon abgesehen sollte immer davon abgesehen werden bei Dateinamen/Dateien Umlaute zu verwenden.


----------

